# Will you take your holiday if the flights are not cancelled?



## Ceist Beag

Similar to the pub thread, if your flights are not cancelled (as of today Ryanair are planning to operate 40% of flights from July 1), will you go ahead and take a holiday if you have one booked already? What will your options be if say the country you're flying to has a policy that any visitors must quarantine for 2 weeks? Will you still be entitled to a refund on the flights?


----------



## odyssey06

If the flight isn't cancelled, I can't see the airline offering refunds or vouchers - then you are relying on travel insurance which (a) has coronavirus cover and (b) cover for travel advisory alerts.

Unless there is some quid pro quo where the EU allows airlines to issue vouchers rather than refunds even for cancellations and then in return the airlines agree to offer vouchers for those who has booked non-essential trips and now need to cancel due to the quarantine policies.

_This is all just me speculating of course... _


----------



## Bronco Lane

No.  I have an apartment booked in Spain for September but thankfully I hadn't booked the flights as I was waiting for prices to drop. (timing the market  )
We have decided that we won't fly until Autumn 2021.  I will really miss my overseas holidays. I am not a great flyer (claustrophobia) so I take a tab to calm me down before my flight. While people are wrapped up in jackets on the plane I am usually sitting in my short sleeved shirt. I would be concerned that when they take my body temperature I will be over the limit so to speak and I may be refused boarding.  I seem to suffer from body heat, maybe due to nervousness so I have the air vents on above me trying to get as much cool air as possible. This is a worry, as I don't know what I am breathing.  I would hate to think that airlines would switch off the air vents to prevent excessive air circulation.

Standing in queues 3' apart would suit me fine. However the scramble for cases from the overhead locker when the plane lands with everybody standing in the aisle would not suit me. Also if this was not allowed, we may have to stay sitting in our seats waiting for each row to disembark. This could take ages.  Similar, when boarding.....one at a time......in the heat......no thanks.

I need to find somewhere in Connemara, Donegal or west Cork to enjoy for the next two years or so...


----------



## Leper

1. So you pick up flights at bargain prices and when you land at your destination you could be hit with a €200 per person mandatory Covid-19 test (as is in Austria) and your spouse and two children are with you. Add €800 to your price. 

2. You arrive at your destination and have a pint while relaxing on some bar terrace to find glasses being cleaned merely by having them dipped in water before being refilled.

3. Many europeans including the Brits are not famous for their ability for social distancing. Could you be adding to the dangers there and on your return to Ireland?


----------



## joer

It would be so much better to holiday in Ireland at any time if only they were not so expensive. I would much rather be able to pack up the car and drive rather than have to drive to an Airport and wait at least two hours before a flight , then you have the flight journey and the transfer at the far end. There are so many lovely places here if the weather is good and we could afford them. 
I heard a lady saying yesterday that she priced a break in Ireland for three people and was quoted twice the price than she payed for four people in America , less the flights of course. 
We may all wait until everywhere is open both home and abroad before we can plan anything though.


----------



## Mouldy

I'll only travel if there aren't any restrictions at my destination (testing, quarantine etc) and I don't have to quarantine on my return, although that would be possible for me. Once these conditions exist, I'll be on a plane.


----------



## Leper

Mouldy said:


> I'll only travel if there aren't any restrictions at my destination (testing, quarantine etc) and I don't have to quarantine on my return, although that would be possible for me. Once these conditions exist, I'll be on a plane.



I'll only travel if there are strict restrictions at the destination. I am prepared to quarantine on my return. 

Let's say you travel to Italy, Spain, France, UK, USA and there are no restrictions on your arrival. There is a good chance you'll get infected. These countries have largely fallen down on the job preventing Covid-19. Then you return to Ireland and nobody knows the potential for you to be a mass killer (although you are not aware). I have no problem with you putting yourself in danger, but please be mindful of those of us who wish to stay above ground.


----------



## Mouldy

Leper said:


> I have no problem with you putting yourself in danger, but please be mindful of those of us who wish to stay above ground.



I'll be complying with any restrictions both at home and abroad, so if you want them to be tightened to stop mass killers, I suggest you lobby your TD.


----------



## Merowig

Ireland is not doing mass testing of its population regardless of symptoms - no one knows how prevalent it is in reality here (or anywhere else). Spain had mass quarantine for ages - I would not say the government didn't do its job. Btw Ireland and the US have almost the same death rate - if you claim the US screwed up then the statement should be valid for Ireland as well.


The recommendation is not to travel - but it is a recommendation - not the law. For me it is essential as I need to switch off and it is impossible to do that here in Ireland as I am sharing accommodation with others. I am out in Summer and if I have to self isolate myself afterwards for two weeks I do not mind as I have home office till September most likely.


----------



## Purple

Merowig said:


> Btw Ireland and the US have almost the same death rate - if you claim the US screwed up then the statement should be valid for Ireland as well.


Oh sweet This post will be deleted if not edited immediately, not that nonsense again.


----------



## What the

I have booked flights for 5 to Spain Mid July and have a deposit on a holiday park paid. The remainder of the holiday €2k is due for payment by the end of May. I do not think I will pay it. I know Spain has 2 weeks quarantine now but I think its likely to be lifted by then. (I think economics will overide safety at some point) Airlines will run 50% so not sure if the plane will take off. To be honest I would nearly prefer if it was all cancelled now for the certainty that would bring.


----------



## Tintagel

I just couldn't face in to long delays at airports on both sides of my trip. I have visited towns during siesta times and they have no atmosphere so wandering around streets with shops closed (even though I hate shopping) would be a no no for me.


----------



## Pinoy adventure

Yes we will even though we will have too pay about €70 too get tested then choose a government approved hotel which we will pay for until the test result comes back too us.the turn around time is 3 days.once we get a clear result we will get a travel certificate which will allow us too travel too our home.


----------



## Cathbarr

No I've already moved the accommodation until next year and if we lose the flight money so be it. We are due to fly in august and have flights booked since the end of December!


----------



## joe sod

I see greece, spain and probably Italy will reopen to foreign travel without quarantine from end of june. What are the best prospects for a holiday in Europe this summer?


----------



## Baby boomer

No.  Just no.  Until and unless there's a cure or a vaccine, it's too risky IMHO.  It's not a holiday if you're on edge constantly and worried about social distancing and hygiene standards.  And you don't want to be stuck navigating an unfamiliar culture and health service if there's a sudden resurgence of the virus while you're away.   That's on the basis that we're hitting 60 years of age, and semi-retired so life's a holiday anyway.  

Now if we were 40 years younger.....


----------



## Purple

Baby boomer said:


> No.  Just no.  Until and unless there's a cure or a vaccine, it's too risky IMHO.  It's not a holiday if you're on edge constantly and worried about social distancing and hygiene standards.  And you don't want to be stuck navigating an unfamiliar culture and health service if there's a sudden resurgence of the virus while you're away.   That's on the basis that we're hitting 60 years of age, and semi-retired so life's a holiday anyway.
> 
> Now if we were 40 years younger.....


There may never be a cure or a vaccine. If you are interested in a 1970's themed holiday there's always Bundoran...


----------



## Sunny

I am going in October and unless there is another huge outbreak here or where I am going, I am looking forward to it. Already cancelled it twice this year. I am also looking forward to getting fleeced by the Irish Tourism market as well by having a holiday here.


----------



## Baby boomer

Purple said:


> There may never be a cure or a vaccine. If you are interested in a 1970's themed holiday there's always Bundoran...


And sure, with a bit of global warming thrown in, you wouldn't know it from Benidorm


----------



## Purple

Baby boomer said:


> And sure, with a bit of global warming thrown in, you wouldn't know it from Benidorm


Benidorm circa 1980. 
Look out for the "I shot JR" car stickers.


----------



## Baby boomer

A string of Abba hits in the discos - what's not to like?


----------



## odyssey06

Am hoping my flights to south of France will be cancelled.
Even if the risk of picking up the virus is low, I don't think it will be a relaxing holiday. 
We're not beach people, like to travel around, see the sights, eat out.
Don't fancy navigating social distancing on public transport, in restaurants and bars etc
The fun will be taken out of the holiday to a large extent (apart from the sunshine and the views).

And then the possibility of having to quarantine for 2 weeks on return.

If can get a week of good weather here, self catering, think that will be a lot more relaxed.


----------



## Purple

Baby boomer said:


> A string of Abba hits in the discos - what's not to like?


Other than the string of Abba hits?


----------



## Baby boomer

Sounds good to me, I liked those times


----------



## Ceist Beag

We have cancelled our accommodation - full refund of the deposit. So now we're just waiting on the flights (Aer Lingus) to be cancelled. If they are not we'll see what our options are then (see if our insurance covers us) but as it was for early July we're hoping the flights will be cancelled. Like odyssey, we didn't fancy the idea of a holiday abroad where very little is open and we're just restricted in a foreign country, where's the fun in that, even if the risk was low!


----------



## Purple

Baby boomer said:


> Sounds good to me, I liked those times


I was born in the 70's so other than Action Man and Lego (and later Star Wars) my cultural memory is limited.


----------



## joe sod

Baby boomer said:


> Sounds good to me, I liked those times



it may have been good looking back, but if you were to go back to then with the knowledge and experience you have now you would be bored out of your tree. Dallas was riveting viewing in its day but its really dated now.


----------



## Ceist Beag

Ah but what about Flash Gordon Joe, they don't make them like that any more!


----------



## Sunny

Good article here. Could have been written by Purple but they raise some very valid points. On the one hand we have Leo warning us on we can't borrow for ever and there is no free lunch and then we are introducing this which if going past June is out of step with the rest of Europe. The Government is putting thousands of jobs at permanent risk for measures that they have previously said have had no impact. Remember everyone saying stop travel from Italy around the rugby match and being told we were being silly. 

The economic argument seems to be completely drowned out at this stage...









						Our warped sense of perspective bodes ill for Ireland's economy
					

If we don’t manage virus risks sensibly, our economy will rot in the ground




					www.irishtimes.com


----------



## Purple

Sunny said:


> Could have been written by Purple but they raise some very valid points.


I'm not sure how to take that


----------



## Sunny

Purple said:


> I'm not sure how to take that



It's a compliment!


----------



## Purple

Sunny said:


> It's a compliment!


I'm relieved.


----------



## Mouldy

Sunny said:


> Good article here. Could have been written by Purple but they raise some very valid points. On the one hand we have Leo warning us on we can't borrow for ever and there is no free lunch and then we are introducing this which if going past June is out of step with the rest of Europe. The Government is putting thousands of jobs at permanent risk for measures that they have previously said have had no impact. Remember everyone saying stop travel from Italy around the rugby match and being told we were being silly.
> 
> The economic argument seems to be completely drowned out at this stage...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our warped sense of perspective bodes ill for Ireland's economy
> 
> 
> If we don’t manage virus risks sensibly, our economy will rot in the ground
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irishtimes.com



Thanks for posting that.

Holohan should have been publicly slapped down by the Minister for Justice on his detention idea.


----------



## joe sod

Sunny said:


> The economic argument seems to be completely drowned out at this stage...



Great article alright, the government is afraid to take even small risks for fear that the death rate might rise slightly, then the narrative will be
 "My grandmother died because you loosened the restrictions, YOU are responsible for my grandmother's death, shame on you"
Posts on facebook with picture of said grandmother, beside picture of unfortunate politician or official, this is the narrative throughout this crisis.


----------



## Purple

joe sod said:


> Great article alright, the government is afraid to take even small risks for fear that the death rate might rise slightly, then the narrative will be
> "My grandmother died because you loosened the restrictions, YOU are responsible for my grandmother's death, shame on you"
> Posts on facebook with picture of said grandmother, beside picture of unfortunate politician or official, this is the narrative throughout this crisis.


We are already getting the "Granny/Grandad's last words" fluff pieces, sorry, human interest stories.


----------



## Sunny

Purple said:


> We are already getting the "Granny/Grandad's last words" fluff pieces, sorry, human interest stories.



I actually like those!! I do feel sorry for families who lost someone and haven't had a chance to have a funeral.

Its the 'You don't care about the frontline staff' that really gets me.....The Government have built up this narrative that if you don't everything they say, we are basically killing old people and hospital staff. The vast majority of people have done what they asked us to do. We have given them time to build up testing, tracing and hospital capacity without a surge of cases. That is what they asked for. We now have a leader and Minister of finance basically warning us of economic Armageddon on one hand and we have a health minister warning us of a public health disaster on another. Meanwhile we get mixed messages, fluffy PR statements, nonsensical policy decisions like quarantine for visitors which is weeks too late and TD's who decide their workplace is too dangerous to spend more than two hours in but everyone else is grand.....

I was very supportive of what they did at the start but I just can't reconcile what they are doing in practice with the figures they are presenting. Apparently we are still seeing clusters in care homes and meat factories. How is that possible when apparently we are only using half our testing capacity?


----------



## SlurrySlump

I see that Dublin Airport is recommending that all travellers wear face masks inside the terminal. I would certainly hope that when winter comes around that they don't just switch on the heating in the terminal as normal. At the best of times it is hot and stuffy. Wearing masks will be a nightmare in that environment.
Also on flights. Hot stuffy cabin's and facemasks won't go down well so I hope for all our sakes that they have thought this through.


----------



## Drakon

Leo was quoted on RTÉ just now. Only essential travel permitted. Do not leave the island for tourism. Do not come here for tourism. 
And if you come here, there’s 14 days quarantine. 
There will be an update in two weeks. 

I’ve seen two foreign reg campervans in the last week!


----------



## Mouldy

Drakon said:


> Leo was quoted on RTÉ just now. Only essential travel permitted. Do not leave the island for tourism. Do not come here for tourism.
> And if you come here, there’s 14 days quarantine.
> There will be an update in two weeks.
> 
> I’ve seen two foreign reg campervans in the last week!



Is this an advisory or is it  the law? I've flights booked for August, if everything goes to plan I'm going to travel.


----------



## Drakon

I’m not sure. But by August things could be a lot different so I’d say you’ll be grand.


----------



## PM9999

The quarantine is advisory only. The statute only gives powers/sanctions in respect of filling out the "passenger locator form".


----------



## Merowig

Mouldy said:


> Is this an advisory or is it  the law? I've flights booked for August, if everything goes to plan I'm going to travel.


It has to be advisory - didn't hear / see any law. Would also be against some EU law most likely.


----------



## pablo123

We spend all our holidays in Spain usually five times a year, That is all put on hold , My wife and I thought that this could be a good time to holiday at home and put money in to the local economy and believe me apart from our trips abroad we always support local business , Then a friend in work decided to book the Gleneagle hotel in Killarney for two adults and two children for three nights in August , The cost is 800.00 euro without breakfast . Probably from a booking agent , Tourism Ireland are not doing themselves any favours and neither will the individual hotels and restaurants going forward .


----------



## Tintagel

Mouldy said:


> Is this an advisory or is it the law? I've flights booked for August, if everything goes to plan I'm going to travel.



Make sure your travel insurance covers your proposed travel.


----------



## Purple

pablo123 said:


> We spend all our holidays in Spain usually five times a year, That is all put on hold , My wife and I thought that this could be a good time to holiday at home and put money in to the local economy and believe me apart from our trips abroad we always support local business , Then a friend in work decided to book the Gleneagle hotel in Killarney for two adults and two children for three nights in August , The cost is 800.00 euro without breakfast . Probably from a booking agent , Tourism Ireland are not doing themselves any favours and neither will the individual hotels and restaurants going forward .


The minimum wage in Spain is €6.75 an hour. In Ireland it's €10.10. amongst the highest in the world. Given that labour is the biggest input cost in the hospitality sector, and a significant factor in their other costs, is it hardly surprising that things are much more expensive here.


----------



## Leper

Purple said:


> The minimum wage in Spain is €6.75 an hour. In Ireland it's €10.10. amongst the highest in the world. Given that labour is the biggest input cost in the hospitality sector, and a significant factor in their other costs, is it hardly surprising that things are much more expensive here.


1. In restaurants in Spain there is a tipping culture which augments or perhaps even is their biggest earner. I bet the real rate for restaurant workers in Spain is much lower than their €6.75 per hour.

2. The most significant concerns in the Irish hospitality sector are rents, rates etc and the hourly basic wage is a distance behind.


----------



## Purple

Leper said:


> 1. In restaurants in Spain there is a tipping culture which augments or perhaps even is their biggest earner. I bet the real rate for restaurant workers in Spain is much lower than their €6.75 per hour.
> 
> 2. The most significant concerns in the Irish hospitality sector are rents, rates etc and the hourly basic wage is a distance behind.


Rates are high to pay the higher wages of the local authority employees.
High wages push up costs. I'm not saying that people shouldn't be well paid or that the minimum wage should be lower but people who support higher wages for low skilled people shouldn't then complain about higher costs. The two are linked.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Chaos at Palma Airport
					

Passengers ask for stricter controls at Palma Airport to prevent coronavirus infection.




					www.majorcadailybulletin.com
				




You could have put money on it, that this would happen...


----------



## Sunny

IsleOfMan said:


> Chaos at Palma Airport
> 
> 
> Passengers ask for stricter controls at Palma Airport to prevent coronavirus infection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.majorcadailybulletin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have put money on it, that this would happen...



No worse than what I saw in a certain shopping centre this week. I didn't even enter a certain cheap clothes retailer because there was zero crowd control. At least the vast majority of people travelling through airports wear masks.


----------



## IsleOfMan

Disgusting: Hotels Not Changing Sheets Between Guests?!?
					

Have hotels improved room cleaning protocols during coronavirus? It would appear not, and sheets may not even be changed between guests.




					onemileatatime.com
				




They all say that they are doing a deep clean between guests but.....


----------



## Bronco Lane

Ryanair have stated that they will give their planes a thorough cleaning at the end of each day.

If I fly say, from Dublin to Nice in France, am I right in saying that that same plane could be immediately used to fly anywhere in Europe rather than fly back to Dublin.

So, if we set up these flight corridors to other countries with low Covid cases we are not guaranteed that the planes/staff will stick to these flight corridors but could be used to fly to countries that might not be considered as safe during the day?


----------



## Purple

Bronco Lane said:


> Ryanair have stated that they will give their planes a thorough cleaning at the end of each day.
> 
> If I fly say, from Dublin to Nice in France, am I right in saying that that same plane could be immediately used to fly anywhere in Europe rather than fly back to Dublin.
> 
> So, if we set up these flight corridors to other countries with low Covid cases we are not guaranteed that the planes/staff will stick to these flight corridors but could be used to fly to countries that might not be considered as safe during the day?


That's a very good question.


----------



## joer

Im sure that there will be a straight forward answer to that question too ????????


----------

